# Bicycle Shops - Angeles city



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene or other Angelenos,

Has anyone seen any decent bicycles shops in Angeles or San Fernando? I'm shopping for a good bike and there is not much selection over here in the Subic area, so I thought I might find one over there. We have a shop that sells Trek mountain bikes but I would like to look at some other name brand options.

We have a lot of riders here and I have asked a few where they got their bikes, and they all said Manila or US!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Gene or other Angelenos,
> 
> Has anyone seen any decent bicycles shops in Angeles or San Fernando? I'm shopping for a good bike and there is not much selection over here in the Subic area, so I thought I might find one over there. We have a shop that sells Trek mountain bikes but I would like to look at some other name brand options.
> 
> We have a lot of riders here and I have asked a few where they got their bikes, and they all said Manila or US!


Wish I had a solid answer for you. My wife's office manager usually buys online from a place called "Sulit." These are 2nd hand only so no telling what real condition they are in. I've seen many new bikes in the SM mall in Clark as well as Marquee Mall in Angeles.
The malls over this way do seem to have a lot to choose from but I don't ride and would not know one from another. Hope others might have more information for ya.


Gene...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Gene! I will probably be at Marquee and/or SM San Fernando in the next week or two, as Abby needs to get her passport renewed. I have not been to SM Clark yet, so I will check there too.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Don, 

On the ground floor of the Marquee mall in one of the corners is a large sports shop that sells top of the range sports equipment. They have a quite large selection of bikes. I didn't pay much attention to makes and models though. Worth giving it a look. Sorry can't be more precise with the name of the shop! Lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks Gene! I will probably be at Marquee and/or SM San Fernando in the next week or two, as Abby needs to get her passport renewed. I have not been to SM Clark yet, so I will check there too.


Don, if ya have any luck in finding good brand name bike, please let me know where you got it. My wife said she'd like to get one for fun and exercise around town here.



Thanks

Gene


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> Don,
> 
> On the ground floor of the Marquee mall in one of the corners is a large sports shop that sells top of the range sports equipment. They have a quite large selection of bikes. I didn't pay much attention to makes and models though. Worth giving it a look. Sorry can't be more precise with the name of the shop! Lol


Thanks Danny! I will take a look.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Don, if ya have any luck in finding good brand name bike, please let me know where you got it. My wife said she'd like to get one for fun and exercise around town here.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Gene,

Here in Subic Freeport there is a guy who has two shops and they sell Trek mountain bikes but no road bikes. I think they have some Fuji bikes too. I have had two Trek bikes and they are very good bikes, but the only one in my size I don't care for too much. It is my backup plan. They are asking p26000 for it and actually that is not bad because the suggested retail in the US is $599, almost exactly that. You know how it is with imported goods. Usually they are very high priced, much higher than US prices. They have some Trek models that are around 20-22 k too and they have a fairly good selection in smaller sizes.

There is a very small shop that sells Canondale, another good brand, but they do not carry much stock. They can order but I don't really like to buy a bike like that.

In Olongapo City there is a shop that has a GT sign out front, but I have not stopped in yet.

My problem is that I am 6' 1" and it is very hard to find larger frame sizes here.

Don


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you head down to Manila, there is a bike shop in the basement of Megamall in Building A I believe. Cant remember the brands or prices; will try and get some info for you in a few days.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Gene,
> 
> Here in Subic Freeport there is a guy who has two shops and they sell Trek mountain bikes but no road bikes. I think they have some Fuji bikes too. I have had two Trek bikes and they are very good bikes, but the only one in my size I don't care for too much. It is my backup plan. They are asking p26000 for it and actually that is not bad because the suggested retail in the US is $599, almost exactly that. You know how it is with imported goods. Usually they are very high priced, much higher than US prices. They have some Trek models that are around 20-22 k too and they have a fairly good selection in smaller sizes.
> 
> ...


Don,

Sounds like you are seeing some decent prices on bikes. Ya know, It might pay to visit over at places like Blue Rock in Brgy Barretto and even Johan's dive shop/restaurant. Those guys might have some ideas of local places that you haven't seen yet.
Also, Honda Guy hit on a good idea too. If going to Manila, Mega Mall and for sure Mall of Asia would have choices that don't exist in Subic or Angeles. Hope you find something suitable that does not cost an arm and a leg.


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DannyRDG said:


> Don,
> 
> On the ground floor of the Marquee mall in one of the corners is a large sports shop that sells top of the range sports equipment. They have a quite large selection of bikes. I didn't pay much attention to makes and models though. Worth giving it a look. Sorry can't be more precise with the name of the shop! Lol


If I remember correctly, this shop is on the backside of Marquee mall next to the Starbucks. It was a decent sized shop. I am the same as Danny, I didn't look at the bikes makes or prices. Another option is on McArthur highway heading north out of AC. Take the main road out of the Clark Freeport (going past the SM Clark). Go to the roundabout and turn left. About 400-800m up the road on the left are several bicycle shops.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi 
I baught a cheap 29er Cannondale in Olongapo, smal place in the main road, Pert's bike shop. He has very small shop but a lot of bikes there then three shops from him there is another bike shop that does road bikes and everytime I go past there I see a few guys geared up to go for a ride or just finishing, I am not sure what they stock but it is worth a look coz the guys outside all have nice bikes, good names. 

A few months ago I went to Manila and close to MOA is a place called Cartimar market, it is very big and has hundreds of diferent animals (Pets) there but there is also a few bike shops with better prices than Olongapo. MOA also have a bike shop as you come in. 

There is a Filipino working onbthe ship with me that comes from Pampanga and he rides so as soon as I talk to him later I will let you know about some shops around there, he did mention a wile ago about a guy he rides with that owns a road bike store round there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> If I remember correctly, this shop is on the backside of Marquee mall next to the Starbucks. It was a decent sized shop. I am the same as Danny, I didn't look at the bikes makes or prices. Another option is on McArthur highway heading north out of AC. Take the main road out of the Clark Freeport (going past the SM Clark). Go to the roundabout and turn left. About 400-800m up the road on the left are several bicycle shops.


Thanks Jon!

I finally went in the Pert bike shop in Olongapo City. Small shop with quite a few bikes crammed in. He has Trek (same bike as the other store was same price), GT, Giant, LaPierre and KHS, a few of each. He seemed willing to discount from the marked price and is a nice guy. He has a KHS there I like for 22k, with better features than the Trek, but the size might be a tad small for me.

BTW, I'm shopping for a mountain bike with 29 inch wheels, which seems to be the latest thing in mountain bikes, and is especially good for tall riders. I need a frame size in the 18 to 21 inch seat tube range.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi
> I baught a cheap 29er Cannondale in Olongapo, smal place in the main road, Pert's bike shop. He has very small shop but a lot of bikes there then three shops from him there is another bike shop that does road bikes and everytime I go past there I see a few guys geared up to go for a ride or just finishing, I am not sure what they stock but it is worth a look coz the guys outside all have nice bikes, good names.
> 
> A few months ago I went to Manila and close to MOA is a place called Cartimar market, it is very big and has hundreds of diferent animals (Pets) there but there is also a few bike shops with better prices than Olongapo. MOA also have a bike shop as you come in.
> ...


Thanks Chris! I didn't see your post before I wrote the other one.

I did stop in the other shop down the street from Pert, but they only had a few bikes, and said they can order. I don't want to go that route because I want to make sure the bike fits me good.

I see lots of road bikers here but no road bikes in the shops. I am going to get started with a MTB with 29 inch wheels, which should be a fairly fast bike, and if I get my legs back I might buy a road bike later.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. No problem. I will also keep a lookout if I see anything, I am also looking for a road bike now.

I know what you mean by ordering. You dont always get what you order, aspecialy here. They buy the bikes in manila anyway. 

If want to go for a fun ride sometime let me know, I will be back home in 2 weeks. 

Take care.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. No problem. I will also keep a lookout if I see anything, I am also looking for a road bike now.

I know what you mean by ordering. You dont always get what you order, aspecialy here. They buy the bikes in manila anyway. 

If want to go for a fun ride sometime let me know, I will be back home in 2 weeks. 

Takw care.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi. No problem. I will also keep a lookout if I see anything, I am also looking for a road bike now.
> 
> I know what you mean by ordering. You dont always get what you order, aspecialy here. They buy the bikes in manila anyway.
> 
> ...


Sure, will do, need to get the bike and get my legs back!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

So now I have been to several bikes shops and found a few that are interesting. Today I went to one of the shops Jon mentioned on MacArthur in Angeles and they have a nice looking Specialized for 16 k.

However the one I liked the most was still at Pert in Olongapo, but now I have a dilemma. The bike is set up as a 29er, but KHS does not make that model. I e-mailed KHS and they said it is probably a fake KHS frame! Or, perhaps the guy put 29 inch tires on a 26 inch genuine KHS frame.

What to do?


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. I bought my connondale at pert and was also scared it might be fake, I googled it and also talked to a bike shop owner in South Africa that sell Cannondale when I was there and he say there is a moddel like that. 

Anyway I dont take the bike offroad and it is not to bad for the price. It has shimano groupset so that is ok. The shock is finished already thou but I am a little heavy for it. 
16k is a good price. I payed 24k. 

Good luck.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I looked at the bike shop in the basement of Megamall last week and their special that day was a Cannondale Trail 6 for p24k.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi

Arived back in Philippines last night and this morning went to Cartimar market to buy a female dog for the male we baught last year. 

There are more than 10 bike shops in and around the market. I didnt have much time to look around but they are much cheaper than the olongapo shops and have much more variety. Pleanty road bikes spares and accessories also. I will come back there to get a bike as soon as rainy season is over and I saved up for my road bike.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I was down in Manila yesterday and had one bike store in mind to visit, but time did not allow in the morning and it was raining non-stop in the afternoon. I just looked up Cartimar and it is on my list now. We want to get a dog next year and also I would love to set up a salt water reef take someday when I "own" my own house here.

Maybe rainy season is a good time to get a good deal on a bike? As you probably know, it is downpour here in Subic today!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I was down in Manila yesterday and had one bike store in mind to visit, but time did not allow in the morning and it was raining non-stop in the afternoon. I just looked up Cartimar and it is on my list now. We want to get a dog next year and also I would love to set up a salt water reef take someday when I "own" my own house here.
> 
> Maybe rainy season is a good time to get a good deal on a bike? As you probably know, it is downpour here in Subic today!


Same over here by or close to Angeles. Non-stop heavy rain. Feels good though. I'll bet you're right on getting a lower price now as not many would be out riding or even shopping for bikes in this weather.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> If I remember correctly, this shop is on the backside of Marquee mall next to the Starbucks. It was a decent sized shop. I am the same as Danny, I didn't look at the bikes makes or prices. Another option is on McArthur highway heading north out of AC. Take the main road out of the Clark Freeport (going past the SM Clark). Go to the roundabout and turn left. About 400-800m up the road on the left are several bicycle shops.


I finally bought a bike today, at the place in Marquee Mall. It is called ROX. They have a fairly good selection of bikes, the prices are in the ballpark, even better if on sale, and I think they don't sell any fakes. You can see all the boxes and stock. They had 20% off all their 2013 Jamis bikes. They had a Marin 29er bike I liked and some other brands. They had 4-5 road bikes, but none my size and I really did not a road bike right now.

I was going to buy a 29er but I spotted an interesting bike, the only "hybrid" bike they had. It is a Jamis Alegro X, 2013 model. It fits my needs well and was 20% off, p25,000 original, p20,000 final, about $456 USD. That is a good price as the few I find online in the US are $525-600.

A hybrid bike is a cross between road and mountain. It has 700 X 40 c tires, front shock with lock out, and most mountain bike features. It has a more upright riding position (good for my bad back) and is geared for higher speed than most mountain bikes. It is a bit heavy at 31 lbs but at this price point you are not going to get a super light bike.

JAMIS BICYCLES


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

DonAndAbby,

Thats a nice looking bike. Was it already assembled? Do they charge extra for assembly there? And can you bring your bike to them for maintenance?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> DonAndAbby,
> 
> Thats a nice looking bike. Was it already assembled? Do they charge extra for assembly there? And can you bring your bike to them for maintenance?


Yes, it was assembled and with this particular bike it was the last one. Other models had stock in boxes and/or more assembled bikes. No assembly charges. Another foreigner was buying a Jamis while I was there.

I didn't find out until checkout, but FREE tune-ups are included! Just bring it in and they go over it. I don't know the skill levels they have there but they assemble a lot of bikes, so some of the guys must know a bit. I rode the bike around and had them adjust one brake. I couldn't find anything else and the bike was absolutely like new, without scratches or smudges.

The store is huge and you can actually test ride a bit inside the store, if you are confident in your riding skills. I'm sure they would let you go in the parking lot too, but it was raining so I did not bother.

They had a lot of 2013 Jamis on sale, so Jamis will have some choices.

Looking forward to a ride tomorrow!


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

There are two bike shops inside the SBMA freeport zone which sells original mountain bikes.
One is in front of the Harbor Point Mall besides the Banco De Oro and one is a bit farther from the main gate beside Mansion Garderns Hotel
Also there is another bike shop in Mexico Pampanga in front of the SM mall there.
I hope to see some of you guys on the trails in SBMA and nearby towns.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Galactic , will be nice to see you out there. Do you know nice offroad trails in SBMA? 
I've been on one close to the Binictican entrance at the Ita vilage but that climb is a killer and the top secrion of the downhil section is totally overgrown after rainy season.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi chris. There are a few off road trails here in Subic. Famous is the Pastolan fire trail that leads to an Aeta village. There is the much milder El Kabayo trail. And if you go further up north in San Marcelino there is a hardcore trail that leads to Mapanuepe Lake. And lots of others that i cant think of right now. Hadn't had coffee yet. 

If you're in the area we could set a meet.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks.
The one to the Aita vilage is a killer. I took my girl's younger brother and cousin there last week and they had to stop 3 times on the way up. (If it is the same one your talking about). The El Kabayo, is it the jeep track from the road to the waterfall or is there more to it than that on? I dont have anyone to explore with like i Had back home in South Africa. 
I will send you private message also now to get your details, i am on the ship in Cyprus untill the 17th then i come home again.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I think thats the same Aeta trail. 
I sometimes go to Morong Gate and explore the backroads to the Zoobic Safari specially when it rains the fire trails becomes all gooey.

There is also a trail up on the road towards the Cubi hospital but Im not sure if it is still passable by bike.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool. When i am home we can go explore some together if you like.
I also do the morong gate every now and then and sometimes down to Camayan but never did the back roads yet. 
I cant send you a private message for some reason. I will try again later.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I sent you a PM. 
Maybe I lack posts thats why you cant send me a private message.
See you on the trails.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You guys are making me want to get in better shape. I know from the few times on a trail it takes a lot more stamina than on the road.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You guys are making me want to get in better shape. I know from the few times on a trail it takes a lot more stamina than on the road.


Let's get it on!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK I have a full carbon road bike, is this sort of thing available in the Philippines?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Gary D. Branded carbon bikes are still quite rare but chinese made copies are taking center stage. There are stores in Manila and Cebu that have carbon frames.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

There are at least six shops selling bicycles on Jake Gonzales Blvd/Henson Street in Angeles City; I don't know what type, because I wasn't looking for one myself, but a couple of them seemed to have a good number in stock last week.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

There is a new "high end" bike shop in Ulo ng Apo rotunda roundabout . Right beside LC Hardware. Saw some Giants, Norcos, Meridas, GTs.


----------

